# I want a stylish vivarium for my living room?



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for a vivarium (40 gallon) to house an adult bearded dragon. I want something that will look nice in my living room. I have modern and simplistic decor throughout my house and want a vivarium that will fit in.

I've looked on the net and have no idea where to get them from. I'm looking for something a little above average if you know what I mean.

Thanks for any help


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Wooden? Glass? Fibreglass? Help us out here :lol2:.

You can get nice classy vivariums made from all sorts of materials - it just depends what you prefer.


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

volly said:


> Wooden? Glass? Fibreglass? Help us out here :lol2:.
> 
> You can get nice classy vivariums made from all sorts of materials - it just depends what you prefer.


Sorry, forgot to specify. Ideally glass, but would consider wooden if it looked nice.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

faux leather! go for the wooden viv and wrap in whichever colour matches your living room.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

cascadingstylez said:


> Sorry, forgot to specify. Ideally glass, but would consider wooden if it looked nice.


 
A wooden box, not really sure how you can make it look stylish? I did think about using a coffin for a viv, not deepe enough though.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

:no1:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/510818-just-finished.html


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Ralph's Reptile Vivariums look very nice, I'd quite like one myself :whistling2:



whosthedaddy said:


> :no1:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...-finished.html


Love the vivarium, very modern and cool!


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

cheers durbans, pull your finger out then and order a viv from me:lol2:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

The newish large exo-terra's look great, come in up to 90x45x60 if thats big enough. But they are bril.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

ralphsvivariums said:


> cheers durbans, pull your finger out then and order a viv from me:lol2:


No problem, I've gotta persuade the missus to let me get another viv first....never mind something to put inside it! :lol2: Would definately be interested in recieving some ball-park prices via PM for the different sizes, although I couldn't promise a purchase very soon...looks like I could customize the viv quite a bit if needed aswell, I'm thinking of a reptile supplies shelf, just tall enough for a box of crix :whistling2:


----------

